# bee yard



## woodmann98 (Jun 23, 2008)

i have a six foot high fence all around my bee yard, what is the best vine plant that i could plant? i have deer thanks


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

plant what suits your climate and pleases you as it wont be enough to make an impact on a hive. dood luck,mike


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

plant sweet pea's or any climbing vine bean as they bloom lots.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Bee yard*

Alot depends on what kind of fence(wood,chainlink,barb wire,ect,and how big a bee yard?Do you want it just for bees or for bees and deer?Any kind of climbing legume would be good for both.Good luck. Jack


----------

